# Vent location



## wiscowes (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys I'm in the middle of building a propane smoker from scratch and was wondering if you have any recommendations on Vent location top/ bottom, back/side any suggestions would help













IMG_20160127_201601938.jpg



__ wiscowes
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## wiscowes (Feb 1, 2016)

IMG_20160127_200834580.jpg



__ wiscowes
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## wiscowes (Feb 1, 2016)

IMG_20160201_171532366.jpg



__ wiscowes
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## wiscowes (Feb 1, 2016)

IMG_20160127_200638817.jpg



__ wiscowes
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## goliath (Feb 2, 2016)

i would go top , center of THE BACK ......

the reason i say this is that i have a similar build and put my vent top center. after time and A LOT of use i can get creosote dripping down. i have a long chimney venting out side my shop and depending on humidity and outside temp i can get this crap dribbling in. SO what i did was place a big cookie sheet like a drip pan below and problem is solved. since i have done my build i see the placement of vents top, center back and now it makes sense to me !!!

GOOD LUCK

Goliath


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2016)

Wes, morning.....  WOW !!!!  that is one UGLY smoker...  how will you be able to use that thing....   I'll Pay Pal you $200 so you can send it to me... Just the way it is... no additional work needed.... 

Your new friend....   Dave

PS.... top of the back wall like Goliath mentioned...


----------



## wiscowes (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, Dave I think it will cost $200 just to ship it Lol. Do you think I should put a Vent towards the bottom at all to?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2016)

Propane consumes TONS of air....   you will need vents to keep the smoker from becoming a BOMB...  I would install a flame sensor, on the burner, to keep things safe....


----------



## wiscowes (Feb 2, 2016)

Good thinking, do you think if I put a 3in Vent on the top of the back wall and one on the side wall towards the bottom if the would be sufficient enough the dimensions are 17 wide 15 deep and 36 tall


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2016)

You could try it....  Sounds fair.... I'm not totally familiar with "needs" for propane....   It all depends on BTU's per hour of the burner and how much air is needed for those BTU's....   That answer will have to come from someone familiar with propane combustion...

I'm a fan of electric and wood smokers...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2016)

I would add air intakes on both side of the smoker. My GOSM propane smoker which is similar in size has two wheel style intakeson opposite sides.  Each has a total of 3" when fully open. The vents are purposely made to not completely close. The exhaust is also 3".  My concern with one vent is more a wind issue than anything else. Being able to close the windward side and open the leeward side helps when it's windy out. I don't use the vents for heat control. I use a needle valve for that. Which if you are looking for one this it the one to get. If you have a lowes nearby they stock it, at least mine does.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 3, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------

